# Table Muscle



## slowp (Mar 17, 2009)

What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!

I did buy a cookbook and tried out a recipe last night. It was simple to make and good, even without mass quantities of cheese. 

I've reaggravated a painful heel spur and am extremely cranky. I think I'll have to go get a shot in the foot (hypodermid) What can be done? OK, whining over.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2009)

Stuff like that is our body's revenge for the way we treated it when we were younger.

Look at the table muscle as insulation. Summer will be here soon enough and you can be out there again roaring up and down the hills in your Kuliens, a can of spray paint in each hand, and snarling at the loggers as you go. That table muscle will melt away by October.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 17, 2009)

Well first of there is no snow, just glorious sunshine. Second off I sure as heck don't know the answer or I would try it on myself. 

I can say that Jenny Crank works well. The only problem is that along with fat you lose your teeth and your house.


----------



## clutch25 (Mar 17, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I can say that Jenny Crank works well. The only problem is that along with fat you lose your teeth and your house.




:hmm3grin2orange:

Ha ha!!! Funny stuff!


----------



## ak4195 (Mar 17, 2009)

Head on down to the building site and confer with your general where you want to put your brand new woodstove,ALWAYS work to do on the woodpile,since its very hard to have too much split seasoned wood.
Where to put the log deck,rounds,split wood,piles,stacks or woodsheds.
Not sure what a heel spur is,but anything that causes painfull dawgs aint good.

ak4195


----------



## Burvol (Mar 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!
> 
> I did buy a cookbook and tried out a recipe last night. It was simple to make and good, even without mass quantities of cheese.
> 
> I've reaggravated a painful heel spur and am extremely cranky. I think I'll have to go get a shot in the foot (hypodermid) What can be done? OK, whining over.



Go for a hike if you don't want to work out, and TORTURE yourself with little food. It works for me. But....then I over eat at supper.  It's a visious cycle!


----------



## M.R. (Mar 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!
> 
> I did buy a cookbook and tried out a recipe last night. It was simple to make and good, even without mass quantities of cheese.
> 
> I've reaggravated a painful heel spur and am extremely cranky. I think I'll have to go get a shot in the foot (hypodermid) What can be done? OK, whining over.




I used a punch to let my belt out a couple of notches this winter and sitting at the putter I may be getting operators spread.

Maybe you just need to get mad, to get the blood a pumping.
Just think of that character than even suggested mixing apples into a huckleberry pie. If he shows up at the gtg are you going to throw rocks at him? 

**********
For that Hell spur.
Could toss in the Vet kit along with a shoeing rasp and a bottle of lysol.


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!
> 
> I did buy a cookbook and tried out a recipe last night. It was simple to make and good, even without mass quantities of cheese.
> 
> I've reaggravated a painful heel spur and am extremely cranky. I think I'll have to go get a shot in the foot (hypodermid) What can be done? OK, whining over.



I'll tell you what I told everyone in my section. Since I'm Catholic & I'm giving everything up for Lent, they're giving everything up to. And now so are you. (Who knows maybe YOU'LL listen). :bang:
Heel spur? Get a mule they're more fun to ride than horses.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 17, 2009)

Just keep it. Thats what I do. Besides, Fat floats, or so I'm told. Should this hold to be true I will never have any worry about falling into any body of water. Oh sure summer time gets rid of some of it, but what would I do if I lost what I had. It would cost me a fortune for new clothes, then the folks at the church wouldn't be able to sneer at my family or me for my taste/choice in clothing. Who says riggin pants in church are a bad thing.

Don't worry about it, if you lost it now it would be back the next time that spur acted up and put you down again. You would also make the used dog neverous if you could keep up with it with less strain and possible out walk it.
Ya that's it for the sake of the dog, don't worry about it.


Owl


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 17, 2009)

What works for me, is just going out for a walk. Just got to watch the time also. No need to make a simple walk last almost 24 miles. I've done that one a few times. Get up at 6am and head out for a walk. Next thing you know, you're heading home and it's dark out.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like somebody needs a good ice storm......Lost about 12lbs in 3 weeks with our last one.


----------



## PB (Mar 17, 2009)

It's just my "winter weight". 

It will be gone in about 4 weeks as the snow melts and hiking trails open back up. 

Have you gotten into snowshoeing or cross country skiing? Good workout.


----------



## slowp (Mar 17, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Just keep it. Thats what I do. Besides, Fat floats, or so I'm told. Should this hold to be true I will never have any worry about falling into any body of water. Oh sure summer time gets rid of some of it, but what would I do if I lost what I had. It would cost me a fortune for new clothes, then the folks at the church wouldn't be able to sneer at my family or me for my taste/choice in clothing. Who says riggin pants in church are a bad thing.
> 
> Don't worry about it, if you lost it now it would be back the next time that spur acted up and put you down again. You would also make the used dog neverous if you could keep up with it with less strain and possible out walk it.
> Ya that's it for the sake of the dog, don't worry about it.
> ...



It does float. I float so well, I gotta hang on in some hot tubs. But I might not fit in the kayak if I keep up. Then they'll have to tow me behind, as I float. Floatation is a good thing. Unless you are diving for illegal logs.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 18, 2009)

My metabolism has always been real good, so I've never had to worry about a table muscle............................................Untill this winter.
I'm still trying to figure out where the :censored: it came from. Once I get that figured out I'll try to figure out what to do with it.

Andy


----------



## Burvol (Mar 18, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> What works for me, is just going out for a walk. Just got to watch the time also. No need to make a simple walk last almost 24 miles. I've done that one a few times. Get up at 6am and head out for a walk. Next thing you know, you're heading home and it's dark out.



Dude, your skinny as hell, I saw a picture of you. You could probabaly even drink 15 ice cold Hamms a night and be fine.


----------



## slowp (Mar 18, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Dude, your skinny as hell, I saw a picture of you. You could probabaly even drink 15 ice cold Hamms a night and be fine.



I hate those people. All I did was ate my way through Portland last week, and had a couple of good beers, and came back and put on the Carhartts Monday and I almost needed a come along to get them fastened! But the beer battered smoked salmon was my favorite. We also found a reasonably priced pizza place downtown, and then there was the Safeway where I figured (wrongly) that the walk to and from ate up massive calories so I could consume bakery stuff OK. We are bakery challenged here where I live. I need to make cookies for the builder guys too. They are working in the rain.

I will install a new bike seat on Snuffy soon. Snuffy gets me around and burns up some fat.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 18, 2009)

redprospector said:


> My metabolism has always been real good, so I've never had to worry about a table muscle............................................Untill this winter.
> I'm still trying to figure out where the :censored: it came from. Once I get that figured out I'll try to figure out what to do with it.
> 
> Andy



Yup...it sneaks up on you. I always gained about fifteen pounds every winter and burned it right back off the first month of the season. Never even gave it any thought. Now that fifteen pounds turns into twenty and I have to really hustle to make it go away. For the first time in my life I'm having to watch my calories. 

That's a tough assignment for somebody like me who always figured that fresh baked sourdough with real butter was one of the basic food groups.


----------



## peanut (Mar 18, 2009)

slowp said:


> What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!
> 
> I did buy a cookbook and tried out a recipe last night. It was simple to make and good, even without mass quantities of cheese.
> 
> I've reaggravated a painful heel spur and am extremely cranky. I think I'll have to go get a shot in the foot (hypodermid) What can be done? OK, whining over.



You could kepp baking and send it all to me.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 18, 2009)

Gologit said:


> That's a tough assignment for somebody like me who always figured that fresh baked sourdough with real butter was one of the basic food groups.



What are you say'in here. Are you tring to tell us that home grown sourdough and real butter is not a food group. If it's still warm from the oven, your damn right in your figuring that it is in deed a basic food group.


Owl


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 18, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Dude, your skinny as hell, I saw a picture of you. You could probabaly even drink 15 ice cold Hamms a night and be fine.



I don't think I would like to drink that again. Normally 4 to 6 for me when I'm feeling squirrely. Yes I am skinny and I'm getting tired of it. Guess I'll drink another beer. 



slowp said:


> I hate those people.



Thanks Slowp. I really feel the love.....


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 18, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> I don't think I would like to drink that again. Normally 4 to 6 for me when I'm feeling squirrely. Yes I am skinny and I'm getting tired of it. Guess I'll drink another beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Slowp. I really feel the love.....



i'm right with ya in the skinny department.

upped my calories to about 3,800calories a day.

and that's before the workout plan goes into effect 

i hope i have money left over or my pantry will be vacant


----------



## brnchbrkr (Mar 18, 2009)

slowp said:


> What is everybody doing to stop the accumulation of fat during this time of snow in the woods and not much physical work? I am failing!!




I keep telling moma its my Wood Shed!


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 18, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> i'm right with ya in the skinny department.
> 
> upped my calories to about 3,800calories a day.
> 
> ...



I can tell you I don't know how much calories I burn per day. But about a gallon of coffee before work normally gets me kicked into a normal pace. As much as most think it's a blessing. I hate being skinny. It means I have to go 200% at nearly everything I have to do.


----------



## slowp (Mar 18, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> I don't think I would like to drink that again. Normally 4 to 6 for me when I'm feeling squirrely. Yes I am skinny and I'm getting tired of it. Guess I'll drink another beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Slowp. I really feel the love.....



Here's the dilemma of my people. 

I really should make the carpenter guys some cookies. But being of the thrifty keeper tribe of people, I shouldn't. Quality control is a bad thing. But the carpenter guys have been going gangbusters in nasty weather. I'll do the dishes and contemplate the pros and cons of cookies. 

And yes, we are made to withstand a famine, with a lot of whining, and you aren't, but then I have heard you will run us down and have us for dinner. It just aint right!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 18, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> I can tell you I don't know how much calories I burn per day. But about a gallon of coffee before work normally gets me kicked into a normal pace. As much as most think it's a blessing. I hate being skinny. It means I have to go 200% at nearly everything I have to do.



yup, being skinny also means long and lean muscles - good for endurance, but not brute strength. but calories are your friend. until you hit 30something.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 18, 2009)

slowp said:


> Here's the dilemma of my people.
> 
> I really should make the carpenter guys some cookies. But being of the thrifty keeper tribe of people, I shouldn't. Quality control is a bad thing. But the carpenter guys have been going gangbusters in nasty weather. I'll do the dishes and contemplate the pros and cons of cookies.
> 
> And yes, we are made to withstand a famine, with a lot of whining, and you aren't, but then I have heard you will run us down and have us for dinner. It just aint right!



I am so lost. But thats alright. Ain't no running coming out of me. Not anytime soon. I'm still walking with a mild limp on the left leg. The rod takes a little big to get use too and there isn't any muscle mass period. I will toast a beer to you Slowp and then I will be out.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 18, 2009)

:computer: I just went to a community center, for 3 bucks a day no membership, just a day pass last week. 
Hung out in a steam room for as long as I could take it. Then rinsed off and hung out in a dry sauna for awhile. Did them both twice, then hung out in a hot tub for a bit.

Man I tell ya I noticed a difference just going once. Think I'm heading there again in the morning. 

Sweat..It Does The Body Good! :agree2:


----------



## redprospector (Mar 20, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup...it sneaks up on you. I always gained about fifteen pounds every winter and burned it right back off the first month of the season. Never even gave it any thought. Now that fifteen pounds turns into twenty and I have to really hustle to make it go away. For the first time in my life I'm having to watch my calories.
> 
> That's a tough assignment for somebody like me who always figured that fresh baked sourdough with real butter was one of the basic food groups.



I never really gained any in the winter untill about 5 or 6 years ago. But like you said it would go away in the spring.
When my kid's were little, I would tell them that I was 160 pounds of spring steel and raw hide. Last fall I told my step son that I was 190 pounds of spring steel and raw hide, and he said; No, you're still 160 pounds of spring steel and raw hide, but you've packed on 30 pounds of BS to go with it.

Aw, what the heck. Bring on the sourdough.

Andy


----------



## aokpops (Mar 20, 2009)

everyone going to hate me . wearing the same pant size for 30 years. just can,t eat near as much anymore . this will make you stay fit . take about 80 pounds an throw on your back an walk up about a 30 degree angle several times a day . back is junk . but no gut


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just gotta ask... doesn't a little table muscle help 2 deflect the saw chips from going down the panties?


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2009)

Krusty said:


> Try the Krusty diet and exercise plan, it's Krustalicious.
> 
> Run 6 miles a day Monday through Friday. Saturday run 9. Take Sunday off.
> 
> ...



The fire crew diet would be healthier. Wake up and find you used a dried up cowpie as a pillow. Use little blue room. Go eat EVERYTHING that might be pallatable, and looks so by the dim light of your headlamp. Grab a sack lunch. This lunch is huge. Gather up gear and ride nauseating school bus. 

Get on helicopter that has just been tinkered with because it came in fast with black smoke coming out of engines. Timidly ask, "Aren't you going to test it first?" Note scowl on helitack guys face so get in. Note the last guy on must weigh 495 pounds, sans web gear and helicopter springs felt like the sagged. 

Get dumped out on ridgetop. Dig line. Dig more line, ...munch on lunch which is a zillion calories. Munch sparingly because rumor has it that it will be a long shift. Dark comes and still digging line. Finally, time for a nap in the moondust by a warmspot. Doze off. Wake up suddenly because crewmember wakes you to tell you there is coffee on down the line. Say bad words because you don't drink coffee. Get up and stumble off. Dig line....and so on. Stumble out on road late afternoon and climb on schoolbus. Go back and eat everything that looks palatable by headlamp...

I lost 5 pounds a week on that diet. But it is hard to replicate here. And I'm way older now.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha, firecrew diet.
I remember things we called "death marches" very long walks, with full gear, up and down steep slopes, in hot weather of course. I always felt lucky when I packed a 10-10, instead of the geardriven 660. Firecrews live on their legs.


----------

